# All things Fendi touch related ! ❤️



## am2022

Starting this thread as i slowly am starting to really love this purse .
Easy to carry - excellent price point , leather is quite durable and I don’t know why . Fendi must have done some treatment as she is not easily scratched ?
Pls share thoughts , opinions questions and photos on this new fendi offering - Fendi  touch  !!!


----------



## am2022

Ok adding some more photos !


----------



## am2022




----------



## so_sofya1985

Hey @amacasa you totally advertised this bag for me and today I went to pick one up! It was such a tough choice and I ended up getting the black one although the gray one and camel colour were close choice! I will be posting mod pics soon! Totally love the bag tho! Thanks for all the mod pics you totally sold it for me


----------



## JavaJo

@amacasa, Does the opening lock to close?  Or will it pop often if it’s slightly overstuffed?  Reminds me of the H Saut 25, at a third of the price and more interesting design elements.. TIA


----------



## am2022

Yay - believe me the black touch  was my first love too - was hard to walk away from black ! So happy for you - you will love it  the Leather is proving to be hardy - a little scratch I massage it gone,  a little splash of water - wipe it off no marks - I’ve used her nonstop for over a month now - and leather is staying pristine .
Last Friday I noticed some hypopigmebted area ( lighter than the rest ) - maybe I’m thinking a water splash I forgot to massage but I still gently kneaded the area and voila gone again ! ❤️
Can’t wait to see how you rock the black !
I wish they come out with more colors next season ! Maybe a green ? Or a rouge H or something ? ❤️


----------



## am2022

So when I bought this I practiced with closing her and she will close if contents are kept to a minimum  but I prefer to leave her open ( that’s news coming from someone who hates open top bags due to my wallet being stolen from a noe bag in college  ) but since she is slimmer than a noe bag and I keep her in front of me ,  I feel safe .
She is like an H Constance open as she has structured leather ! But yes size is Like an H saut. 
Really a surprising find and I’ve come to love her more each day ! ❤️



JavaJo said:


> @amacasa, Does the opening lock to close?  Or will it pop often if it’s slightly overstuffed?  Reminds me of the H Saut 25, at a third of the price and more interesting design elements.. TIA


----------



## am2022

More photos ! ❤️


----------



## so_sofya1985

Haha @amacasa this is funny as I told my SA I really would love it in burgundy or as you say rouge H!!!! I was feeling the gray and if it does stand the test of time then I might get it as well!!! I am happy you said the scratches go, because this is one thing I don’t like with the box leather in general!!!! 
first day today and I’m in LOVE!!!!!


----------



## am2022

Beautiful ! ❤️❤️❤️
I want the black too - lol !
Are the boots Chloes or Ann D ? 


so_sofya1985 said:


> Haha @amacasa this is funny as I told my SA I really would love it in burgundy or as you say rouge H!!!! I was feeling the gray and if it does stand the test of time then I might get it as well!!! I am happy you said the scratches go, because this is one thing I don’t like with the box leather in general!!!!
> first day today and I’m in LOVE!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 5221717
> View attachment 5221718


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Beautiful ! ❤❤❤
> I want the black too - lol !
> Are the boots Chloes or Ann D ?


Whattttttt!!!!! How do you know! It’s Ann D! I thought they are so understated no one would ever guess what they are! You have a hawk eye my dear!


----------



## am2022

I have 2 Ann D boots - I’m a big fan lol  
Her shoes are indestructible !
I think we are twins with those boots too !❤️


so_sofya1985 said:


> Whattttttt!!!!! How do you know! It’s Ann D! I thought they are so understated no one would ever guess what they are! You have a hawk eye my dear!


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Starting this thread as i slowly am starting to really love this purse .
> Easy to carry - excellent price point , leather is quite durable and I don’t know why . Fendi must have done some treatment as she is not easily scratched ?
> Pls share thoughts , opinions questions and photos on this new fendi offering - Fendi  touch  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213616


Do you have 2 colour ways?


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> I have 2 Ann D boots - I’m a big fan lol
> Her shoes are indestructible !
> I think we are twins with those boots too !❤


Incredible! Also same parries de maharaja scarves! Haha you are my twin


----------



## am2022

No just this truffle which is equivalent to H etoupe / Etain .

I want the black too - waiting on a pink Fendi fab ElapHe  to be delivered and if I don’t want that - I can exchange for another colorway of the fab or the touch !❤️


so_sofya1985 said:


> Do you have 2 colour ways?


----------



## so_sofya1985

@amacasa i tried the white (camelia) one in store too and it’s super cute but I don’t understand the mark up given its not even real python ??? I like the gray one a lot.... but does it make sense to get another gray one if my baguette is that colour?
The black is Amazing! I love it


----------



## am2022

Oh I always thought it’s real python ?
Let me ask my SA ! 
Yes another colorway makes sense as it can be Crossbodied and structured leather so better for travel ! ❤️


----------



## so_sofya1985

amacasa said:


> Oh I always thought it’s real python ?
> Let me ask my SA !
> Yes another colorway makes sense as it can be Crossbodied and structured leather so better for travel ! ❤


No it’s definitely stamped!
You think they treated leather so it’s scratch resistant?


----------



## am2022

At this point I’m thinking yes - it’s more scratch resistant than H box leather for sure ! ❤️


so_sofya1985 said:


> No it’s definitely stamped!
> You think they treated leather so it’s scratch resistant?


----------



## coffee2go

Hi! I saw the Fendi Touch bag in black a couple weeks ago at the multi brand store in Milan and I’ve been obsessed with this bag ever since! such a beautiful and sophisticated design and I love the way the lock is done, so genius! this feels like a truly unique bag, I’m thinking of getting her for Christmas! could you share some pros and cons of the bag so far?

I don’t have her yet, but for me since this bag is not as popular as Fendi First, is actually a pro, since I usually stay away from overly advertised and recognizable  items. It doesn’t seem to fit a bunch of stuff, which could be a con, but also means less back pain) Overall, I think it’s a nice alternative for small crossbody bags like Gucci Soho, and can be styled both casually or more dressier. I like the black version the most as the gold hardware and black leather look so chic together


----------



## helloivy20

I just want to say I’m glad this thread exists bc I have been thinking about this bag just deciding on color.


----------



## coffee2go

helloivy20 said:


> I just want to say I’m glad this thread exists bc I have been thinking about this bag just deciding on color.



welcome to the Fendi Touch lovers club I guess then… Have you already seen it IRL in the store?


----------



## coffee2go

such a beauty


----------



## helloivy20

coffee2go said:


> welcome to the Fendi Touch lovers club I guess then… Have you already seen it IRL in the store?


I did! I went to buy a baguette and have thought about this bag ever since.


----------



## coffee2go

helloivy20 said:


> I did! I went to buy a baguette and have thought about this bag ever since.



Oh, great, which baguette did you get? Any particular color you’re leaning more for Fendi Touch? I wish they did a burgundy red or true red… or a muted green


----------



## helloivy20

coffee2go said:


> Oh, great, which baguette did you get? Any particular color you’re leaning more for Fendi Touch? I wish they did a burgundy red or true red… or a muted green


I got the vertigo print. The SA kinda sold me on it lol…I’m leaning toward the taupe color. I was going for the black but I really like a graying-beige neutral. Those colors you mentioned would be beautiful. Are you leaving toward a particular color?


----------



## coffee2go

helloivy20 said:


> I got the vertigo print. The SA kinda sold me on it lol…I’m leaning toward the taupe color. I was going for the black but I really like a graying-beige neutral. Those colors you mentioned would be beautiful. Are you leaving toward a particular color?



oh Vertigo looks pretty cool! I’m thinking of getting Fendi Touch in black, even if I have a Chloe C small bag in black and it kind of looks similar just because both are in black leather with gold hardware, even though Chloe C has a more relaxed, day bag vide (it’s also much bigger in size) and Fendi I would say has a more sophisticated look, easily to transition from day to night…


----------



## coffee2go

Attaching both to make the comparison more visual


----------



## coffee2go

I also have Fendi WOC in black… but nevertheless I’ll think Fendi Touch in black would be a great addition… one can’t have too many black bags, I guess???


----------



## helloivy20

coffee2go said:


> I also have Fendi WOC in black… but nevertheless I’ll think Fendi Touch in black would be a great addition… one can’t have too many black bags, I guess???


I agree! I do love it in black too. I say go for it!


----------



## coffee2go

Found the bag with 25% discount on one of the multibrand stores, so before pulling the trigger I went to Fendi store to check out the bag again, they also just released the monogram version… but when trying the bag on in store had a bit change of heart, as it looks a bit too bulky and I don’t like how it looks when it’s full…  a bit disappointed now… I guess sometimes love at first sight doesn’t work out


----------



## helloivy20

coffee2go said:


> Found the bag with 25% discount on one of the multibrand stores, so before pulling the trigger I went to Fendi store to check out the bag again, they also just released the monogram version… but when trying the bag on in store had a bit change of heart, as it looks a bit too bulky and I don’t like how it looks when it’s full…  a bit disappointed now… I guess sometimes love at first sight doesn’t work out


I see what you mean. Well I’m glad you were able to try it on before buying and thank you for sharing. It makes me rethink it too.


----------



## am2022

Love it - is not bulky at all !
Let me see - I have other photos !
True it wouldn’t mould to your body as it’s structured leather but it’s actually the perfect open top box bag !
Love box bags ! ❤


----------



## am2022

With my old Fendi cape


----------



## helloivy20

So I ended up getting another bag but this one is still on my mind. Maybe I should just go for it.


----------



## helloivy20

amacasa said:


> With my old Fendi cape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283795


Fabulous! What fits inside if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## Monaliceke

amacasa said:


> With my old Fendi cape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283795


You look great! I am sold on this bag. Thinking of the grey. Could you show how the clasp opens? Thanks.


----------

